
Cr-48 Recipient Tries Selling Laptop on eBay, Gets Shut Down - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/cr-48-recipient-tries-selling-laptop-on-ebay-gets-shut-down/
======
ugh
“I agree to not sell or transfer the device to anyone else, unless under
written instruction from Google to do so.” –
<https://services.google.com/fb/forms/cr48advanced/>

– edit: quoting the actual fine print you agree to when applying – something
the linked article does not do – seemed like a useful thing to do. Oh, well.

~~~
jwu711
Nice to see, clearly I didn't read that when I applied =)

------
abhikshah
IANAL but selling the device is not illegal and a court would not consider it
a stolen item. It's against Google's terms, which is a contract between Google
and the recipient of the cr48. Why is eBay enforcing that contract?

~~~
jrockway
_Why is eBay enforcing that contract?_

Maybe Google is worth more to them than this dude?

~~~
abhikshah
Ok, I get that. What I meant was, what's their legal justification?

~~~
frisco
Ebay is a private marketplace. I don't need a reason to kick you out of my
house.

~~~
IgorPartola
Agreed. People on the Internet seem to always demand companies to act in
accordance with some law that does not apply. Freedom of speech is a fantastic
thing. However, it does not mean that you can walk into a restaurant and
scream at the patrons and the owner is somehow unable to kick you out. Same
thing happens online on sites like Digg where "censorship" is usually greeted
with "it is my constitutional right..." By the same token most businesses can
refuse to do business with you, and frankly more should. The "customer is
always right" mantra is not a dogma. If a client is toxic, cut your loses.
It's better than getting ulcers, I hear. I'll get off the soap box now.

------
meric
The application form is broken... When you select another country the state
field doesn't update. :(

<https://services.google.com/fb/forms/cr48advanced/>

EDIT: never mind... "The Pilot program is open to individuals, businesses,
schools, non-profits and developers based in the United States"

~~~
duck
It is funny how many people have mentioned this issue with the form on other
threads and then realized it was USA only.

